# 9-11 Tribute



## Red95Dub (Apr 27, 2002)

Not Mk3 related, but should be said.
May our hearts go out to all the people who lost family members or friends in last years attacks. If you have anything to add, please post.


----------



## 96golfgl (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think that it should be a permanate day of remembrance. so that we can all remember what happened and teach the youth of the future.


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*


----------



## pdxvento (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (klr bee)*


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (pdxvento)*


----------



## radoslcvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (klr bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definately.
i am in my schools marching band (make fun if you want, i don't care) but tomorrow we are going to the Mall of America for their tribute that they are doing, and i am going to be very proud of being there.
plus another thing, for those of you with euro switches or who have disabled their DRL's, have them on where ever you guys go, to pay you respects to those affected by this tragety.


----------



## Tnmax21 (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

As a New Yorker Thank you all. We will never forget. Ever!


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (osiris)*









never forget, never surrender



[Modified by ToughGuy, 11:02 PM 9-10-2002]


----------



## 97vr6glx (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Tnmax21)*

There truely isn't enough things I can say about the heros and victims from 9-11. My heart will forever go out the victims and their families. A very tradgic event.


----------



## sixteenvalves4me (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (pdxvento)*

just checkin in to say im one damn proud american. united and strong we stand.


----------



## ckone1 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Tnmax21)*

To my American brothers and sisters,
May god have mercy on all the souls lost. We as a civilization mourn the destruction and loss.
And may God approriate the souls of the dogs who perpetrate such evil in this world. 
As Norman S. said, It is not our place to forgive them, It is Gods, our only job is to arrange the meeting!
What more could be said.
For MK3 content :


----------



## Jonny123 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (osiris)*

This good-hearted thread is going way off track very fast...








anyways...i have no words for what happened...just my moment of silence
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USA


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (osiris)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been a "Proud American" since I grew old enough to think *independently* , not because somebody blew up a landmark and it became the trendy thing to do.[HR][/HR]​Your so right...see the sig


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (osiris)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I love temporary patriotism! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​-hahaahahaha, this isnt a time for me to be laughing but this is SADLY true







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyPimp (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (snuffyboy3)*

*GOD BLESS* all the victims and families of *9-11*.
_America will never forget!!!_


----------



## pdxbrian (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (osiris)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I've been a "Proud American" since I grew old enough to think independently, not because somebody blew up a landmark and it became the trendy thing to do.[HR][/HR]​Honestly, that is the most intelligent thing I have heard someone say here. It is so farkin true.... More power to you Mark, applause for you speaking your mind (even if it was misunderstood at first). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by pdxbrian, 6:25 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (NastyPimp)*

Well, I can't beleive it has been a year since all that shiet happened. When the first plane hit the Tower, I was on a plane myself coming home from Italy. We had just finished crossing over France and all I could think off was getting home to see my girl.








Well, thanks to Bin Ladden, that's not how my day ended.







Our plane was instructed to return to Rome and we had no idea why!







When we landed, it was total chaos!







After 5 or 10 minutes of asking for info, we found out what happened. I was in shock. When I saw footage of the attack, I thought I ws wtching Indepence Day. I thought I would see Will Smith's big ears pop up on the screen any minute.....guessed wrong.
9 days later we were finally able to return home. When I was watching CNN (my uncle had a dish and got American channnels too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ), I kept hereing how air space was closed and there were no flights to anywhere...this freaked me out. I thought a war would break out and I would be stuck in Italy for God knows how long!








Anyway, just wanted to share that experience with you all. It was a very difficult time for me. I also lost a classmate in the towers....James Quinn. We graduated from Manhattan Colleg in Riverdale, NY together. He worked for Cantor Fitzgerald. He is missed by many!








May God bless us all who delt with the effects of 9/11/01. I know he's up there on our side, so Bin Ladden and Co........WATCH YA BACKS!!!!


----------



## JesterVr6 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (ckone1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As Norman S. said, It is not our place to forgive them, It is Gods, our only job is to arrange the meeting!
[HR][/HR]​NICE quote! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (aavwannabe)*


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (JesterVr6)*

i believe most people are patriotic, not just so open about it as they have been in this last year. I just would like some people to understand that it may be a bandwagon approach but the people that are not patriotic arent going to jump on and the ones that are are just going to express themselves more. 
This was and still is a horrible occurance that many people will have to live threw in other respects of there lives, birthdays, anniversaries, weddings and other instances. many people died from this tragic situation but what is even worse is that many more live on to do these horrible things. I know that this doesnt make sense and you can take it for what it is worth but i would think long and hard about what you say tommorrow/today. I just hope people tread alittle more softly and are happy for what they have.










[Modified by ToughGuy, 11:00 PM 9-10-2002]


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (ToughGuy)*

For all you American fellows,You have my deepest prayers and respect


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (EuroVR6Mk3)*


























































This pic memorial goes out to the people of America. Espically the ones that gave their lives to help clean up this mess and the unfortunate ones at Ground Zero and in the airplanes. May god be with everyone today to help them cope with their struggles that they may have and that we get through this day without losing any more of America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Six'er (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

Peace to ALL


----------



## Stealth Demon (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Six'er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Peace to ALL[HR][/HR]​ and to all a good night...HO HO HO ..MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

There is a line from a Civil War song:
"And we shall meet and we shall miss him, there will be one empty chair". 
My heart goes out to all the families that were so horribly effected on that unforgetable day, may they meet and miss their dearly departed loved ones and always keep that one empty chair in rememberance.







Here's one for those that are no longer with us.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (elicitvr6)*

I will never for get where I was when this happened (as I was actually awake) and neither will the rest of America! It has bee said once and so many times............... "That which does not destroy you only makes you stronger!", "and it take s the worst in people to bring out the best in MAN KIND!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (III)*

see damnit i forgot to put in my good words








RIP


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (germanrox)*

You know... I do feel sorry to all of those that lost their lives and to all of those that knew the people that passed away. Im sorry that this tragedy had to happen.
Heres the thing though... why did it take an incident like this to unite our nation? Why do all the people now just turn patriotic all of a sudden? Whats with all the stickering and windshield flags? Why wasnt there more patriotism to begin with.. and why wasnt airport security heightened BEFORE this happened? Think of the airplane jackings that have happened in the past... did we not learn from those?
Grievance over something like this is a must.. but it seems like we are out asking for other countries to mourn for us.. when in truth.. we couldve stopped this tragedy from happening to begin with. Think of how much cheaper it wouldve been to beef up security at airports instead of having people lose their lives at the same expense? Was it worth it?
At my work, a caucasian lady came in and got all scared over a man from India that was a regular to my store. He had his family with him! They are no different from the rest of us! She complained about them and that they "looked" like the people that flew planes into our towers. She believed that they were behind the attack! What was even worse was that this lady was acting very irrational and childish.. demanding that we throw these people out







. WHY? Who are we to blame?!
Does this country even know what Patriotism stands for?? Honestly.. Are our children growing up through grade school now going to blame dark skinned people for causing a tragedy they know so little about? I think that we all should take some time to reflect over what happened here and how to change it for our own good rather than pointing the finger at others.
Also.. if we're so patriotic.. why must we pay for American flag pins, Remember bumper stickers and so forth? Marketing strategy? Think of all the things that now have American flags on them that didnt have them to begin with. How about merchandise that tells people that the money will be donated to New York. Did all of the money arrive there? 
*Just to add.. I will dedicate a moment of silence to those who died in this tragedy.. and YES I will light a candle on my porch to remember those who were lost.











[Modified by Gaki, 1:57 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (Gaki)*

And when I drive my modified Krautmobile (yes designed by a former Nazi country but that's another post) and I drive by an AMERICAN car dealership, I do *NOT* need to be glared at like I'm the devil


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (NastyPimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR] _America will never forget!!!_ [HR][/HR]​Yeah, till gas prices go up even more or the president sleeps with an intern. Then the media will glamourize that and September 11th 2001 will be relegated to a 1/2 page story in a textbook for kids to forget all over again. This country really disgusts me sometimes. Granted, I was born and raised here, but this country has NO (real, lasting) Patriotism. Sheesh, at least France is a little snobby about their country.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]At my work, a caucasian lady came in and got all scared over a man from India that was a regular to my store. He had his family with him! They are no different from the rest of us! She complained about them and that they "looked" like the people that flew planes into our towers. She believed that they were behind the attack! What was even worse was that this lady was acting very irrational and childish.. demanding that we throw these people out . WHY? Who are we to blame?![HR][/HR]​ now that is just plain ignorance!


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (iwanaleya)*

aaaah living down here you'll know what dec.7 is forever


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

True that my dad has a pair of Berkinstocks that have the flag motif on them. ugly..but he bought those the 4th of july before 9-11 so I can only imagine how many there are now at more than 40 bucks a pair!


----------



## banacaspyder (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (iwanaleya)*

My prayers go out to all the victims of 9 11.
Now, for this little discussion we seem to be having:
I don't understand how people can even argue over whether or not a country, let alone someone in particular is or isn't "patriotic". Patriotism is defined by Webster (actually.. dictionary.com) as _Love of and devotion to one's country._. . . It doesn't matter if it took a couple of blowen up buildings to make it happen. And even if people only LOOK patriotic around the anniversary, this doesnt mean that it is a temporary patriotism... it just means they like to remind people how patriotic they are on this given week, because its when everyone remembers what happened.
This thread was not put here to question how patriotic our country is or how much America _really_ cares about 9 11, it was put here for those people who actually DO care, so that they may give their blessings to the people who suffered from this tradgedy.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (germanrox)*

Yeah I understand that, thats why I taped a bunch of football games and baseball games I missed while I was at work over the weekend. I plan to avoid T.V. and news papers tomorrow. I'd just like for there to be some kind of respect for the people that are mourning here. Some it takes longer than others we all show and grieve in fifferent ways.... for people like me all I want is a game and a beer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you*

america will never be the same, but together we have never been stronger...may we never forget this tragic moment of 9-11-2001 and let the memory of those who died, live long and proud....my those families who lost loved ones have a day of rememberence, may those who came to gether as one beable to remember those who died, those who are hero's..


----------



## JesterVr6 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (Ok2BeDiffrent)*

BACK on topic. I personally am gonna be with my grandma at the hospitol (







) and just be with her today, b/c she was really effected by 9-11 (used to live there) and she'll need someone to be with.


----------



## ILJM-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (JesterVr6)*

*This post just reminded me why i dont like people......*
I feel sorry for people who lost friends and family on 9/11...
And i hate all you other countries that dont know jack sh*t about the U.S. 
_Oh and by the way, im not a red neck, no where near..._ thats a stereotype for southerners anyways, i happen to live in the northwest....and i hate country music


----------



## phat-black-dub (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Jonny123)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ok2BeDiffrent (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Yes, you.
The one with the "Some gave all, all gave some" bumper sticker.
The one with the lapel flag pin. 
The one who complains that the money isn't enough and the public's 
memory is too short.
The one who thinks her loss entitles her to a direct line to every 
reporter and politician in the country.
Look at me when I'm talking to you.
SHUT UP.
Go back to Arden Heights or Middletown or whatever other area you've 
helped overdevelop with your townhouses made of cheap materials, and 
shut up. 
Shut up, and get on with your lives.
Shut up, and take the money.
Shut up, and spare those of us in the NYC area from your continued 
attention-**** routine. 
Shut up. Callate. Ferme-la. Halt dein Maul. Fique quieto. Hou je 
bek. Chup raho. Urusai kono bakayaro.
Did you get that?
Come September 11, I'm doing what all smart Americans are doing: 
leaving 
the country for a week. As much I enjoy mocking shallow 
sentimentality, 
I'd rather spend my time in a country that won't be wallowing in 
self-pity and whose citizens won't agonize over knocking back a few 
during happy hour because, like, we can't be happy in light of the 
unimaginable pain so few of us directly experienced. 
I've given up on the newspapers until I return. One can read only so 
many self-absorbed tales of those who have the awful luck of being born 
on a day that no one will care much about in 50 years. Does anyone 
fret 
over being born on the day Pearl Harbor was attacked? Does anyone even 
know when that is?
"Sept. 11, that date, will live in people's hearts and minds for 
generations just as the date Dec. 7 will never be forgotten even by 
people who were not alive when it happened," NY's Governor Pataki said. 
This is going to make shriveled old men with purple hearts cry, but 
I've 
forgotten December 7. If someone told me that the date was December 7, 
I'd have no conscious realization of the date's significance. If 
someone kept poking at me -- "Today is December SEVENTH, DECEMBER 
SEVENTH" -- I'd guess it eventually, but the date has no special 
meaning 
for me. And I suspect there are a lot of Americans for whom September 
11 will be just another day. 
One hopes that the memorial circle jerk will cease after this year, but 
when teenaged rape victims think nothing of exploiting their violated 
snatches for free clothes and a tumble with Connie Chung, I suspect 
we're in it for the long haul. Keep your fingers crossed for low 
ratings.
[HR][/HR]​No one here knows anything about me... but just to let you know after reading this post... how do you think it feels that your brother that was only 22 years old was hit in the head by a peice of rock from the WTC building? I don't think it will ever be just another day for anyone. I'd like to think i'm not the kinda person that gets upset too easy but to see a post like this makes me sick. I've never wished anything bad to happen to anyone but you won me over from that. I wish you could have experienced what its like to lose someone due to a friggin rock... that was caused by something that had to do with nothing. You will not never know how that feels and it is better that you don't. I try not to think about 9-11 it upsets me alot. But for you its diffrent along with all these jerks on this forum.. i'm sure other people lost someone on 9-11... i don't want to talk about it anymore but my hearts been going out to someone for a year today... and to anyone else that lost someone or was lost..


----------



## DopeVr6 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

god bless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (DopeVr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]god bless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Jettaboy_1)*

People making fun of your Jetta cause it's different is kinda not even close to someone bashing our country, on a anniversary of one of the most tragic, if not the most tragic event to effect our country. There are many people in this forum who were directly affected with the WTC episode. A few vortexers worked there. I feel sorry for them to having to look at all this junk that has been posted by some of you. Most of it was all good and dandy but no, someone had to mess it up just like every thread out there. If there is one thread that deserves no bashing, no flaming, no fighting, no undecent words, no ignorant comments it's this one. 

_From this post on, no more fighting, no more ignorant comments, don't say anything unless it suits to "god bless" or "Peace be with them" kinda deal. If you don't care about what happened to the US and what happened a year ago, I don't want to see your post here. Not today, not ever. Just put yourself in our shoes, place yourself in NYC, your wife or brother or son or what have you was in the WTC. Are you gonna say something bad now? Are you going to say stupid crying americans? No. No more of this BS. I will not stand for it as a Vortexer, and as an American...._


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (III)*


----------



## Red95Dub (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (squishy12)*











[Modified by LangsamKafer, 9:54 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (gin8122)*


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (JesterVr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As Norman S. said, It is not our place to forgive them, It is Gods, our only job is to arrange the meeting!

NICE quote! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​









To all the really stupid people making stupid comments. Come on down here. I will sort you out quicker that you can imagine.


----------



## gowreck (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

Interesting enough my 9-11 story is VW related. My radio was locked so I was taking it to the dealership for the code. Since I woke up late, I jumped in the car and drove up there completely oblivious to the events (the first plane had struck). When I get there the entire shop was in the waiting room gathered around a TV. 
I asked what happened and the counter guy explained it to me 3 times before I understood. I watched the whole thing happen at Howard Cooper VW in Ann Arbor.
To squishy and the negative kids: Is it really that hard to let the people who want to remember do so? Or does letting people mourn that violate your rights. The world doesn't revolve around what you want skippy, so stand back.


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Pagano)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I agree with the two other guys.....sorry
Where the hell was this patriotism before 9-11?! Why does it seem like suddenly everyone is a born-again christian!? F-that. If you weren't patriotic before, then why the hell are you hanging flags now? [HR][/HR]​I have ALWAYS had the flag of my country hanging in my windows. I feel that anyone who does not feel this way all the time should get the hell out of my country. I am getting really really pissed here.
Some of the comments in this post really got me pissed. Here is a little something that all the haters better never forget.









Osama Bin Laden, your time is short; 
We'd rather you die, than come to court. 
Why are you hiding if it was in God's name? 
You're just a punk with a turban; a pathetic shame. 








I have a question, about your theory and laws; 
"How come you never die for the cause?" 








Is it because you're a coward who counts on others? 
Well here in America, we stand by our brothers. 








As is usual, you failed in your mission; 
If you expected pure chaos, you can keep on wishing 
Americans are now focused and stronger than ever; 
Your death has become our next endeavor. 








What you tried to kill, doesn't live in our walls; 
It's not in buildings or shopping malls. 
If all of our structures came crashing down; 
It would still be there, safe and sound. 
Because pride and courage can't be destroyed; 
Even if the towers leave a deep void. 








We'll band together and fill the holes 
We'll bury our dead and bless their souls. 








But then our energy will focus on you; 
And you'll feel the wrath of the 
Red, White and Blue. 








So slither and hide like a snake in the grass; 
Because America's coming to 
kick your ass!!!


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

Moved to 9-11 forum.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*How I plan to remember today*

I plan to remeber today by going to class and going about my daily business just as i did last september until I came home from my first class at 9am and started to read the internet, then turned on the news... These terrorists did not take away my day, they failed in terrorizing me, I don't live in fear of them. This is the United states and we as a country will continue to survive and prosper. 
I also will think about those who lost their lives, and pray for their familys and a resolution to this conflict. 
I don't choose to forget, I also don't choose to relive.


----------



## 9point75 (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: How I plan to remember today*

"Under God"


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: Squishy this one's for you (Red95Dub)*

First - My thoughts go out to all who have been affected by the events of last year.
Second - I hope that the same thoughtfulness, respect and emotion will, and should be, shown when Rememberence Day comes around [Remember the 6 million jewish people who died in camps, and the countless number of soldiers and innocent people who died in WWII]. Or is this just a larger show of respect because it happened on US soil ?
I hope that an 'out of sight, out of mind' mentality doesn't happen.
God Bless...


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 9:56 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## GMoney (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy*

I feel sad and ashamed for a few of the self-centered,
moronic posters in this thread.
To be numb to and "fed up" with the events of this day,
one must truly possess a dead soul.
Move along and continue with your shallow little lives...
allow the rest of us to remember the sacrifices of one
year ago with a modicum of dignity.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (GMoney)*

Its a sad day indeed... I remember watching the whole thing live; it was horrible...
Another thing that I think is sad, is that alot of americans act like its the worst thing to happen in the world, in the recent years; Do not forget that ALOT of people on earth live this horror daily. I think this is one of the reason why some people on this thread wrote "flaming" posts. Everybody knows that what happened one year ago is terrible; everybody will remember it too. There are lots of terrible things that happened outside the US that are not remembered and not even known of...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to all...
-- those pics are lame btw, vengence is not the solution... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Yesterday I didn't know how I would feel today. Walking outside of my house this morning (five miles from the Pentagon) I heard the constant drone of the fighter jets flying cover, I saw the American flags being flown over almost ever ones door step. Driving to work I listened to the radio and them playing music that just makes you proud and sad at the same time . I drove under a bridge on the beltway that had a banner on it saying, "Not Forgotten, 9/11/01." Today, 9/11/02, I know how I feel. I feel profound sadness for those who lost their lives a year ago today and I feel profound pride in my Country. I was going to try and treat this like any other day but it is impossible for me. 
To all of you who have displayed, shall we say, the less popular view, I am glad to see that you are practicing one of our most basic freedoms, the freedom speech. However, it still really hurts to see that point of view expressed in a tribute thread and I can't think of anything more disrespectful. 

[Modified by GLIguy, 6:52 AM 9-11-2002]

[Modified by GLIguy, 6:59 AM 9-11-2002]


[Modified by GLIguy, 6:59 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (GLIguy)*

This day will defenitaly not be forgotten. Those of you with negative things to say, or those who are whinning and complaining about this country not being patriotic before this event, deal with it. Whats been done has been done. I personally come from a spanish family. Me and my sister are the first 2 children out of our entire family that are truly indeed American born citizens. And do you want to know something? I LOVE THIS DAMN COUNTRY...does that mean i have to go around hanging flags and wearing shirts or putting up pins? no....a lot of people are patriotic....do you not think that those immigrants that have been immigrating to our country for DECADES EVEN CENTURIES...from their homelands, and have made a better living for tthemselves and for their families have no love for this country? Everyones ancestors came to this country in search of a more better life. So now you're going to complain about why our national airport security wasn't up to par? we let our guards down? Why should we have to be on our toes all the time? its been decades since we had a war on our soil...Pearl Harbor..yes...thats not HOMELAND though....we're a super nation. Other countries fear us....Should we fear them? apparently not. Im not scared of them...thats what everyone is trying to show...that we're not scared of them. 
Our children, grand children will be reading and learning about this event in school..just most of us learned about Pearl Harbor and read about it in our History classes. Patriotism is different now than when it was decades ago, thats something you bitter "Patriots" have to deal with. This place is a melting pot...but we're all here for one reason....we love this country. 
Lives we're lost last year...it affected ALL OUR LIVES....there is NO doubt in my mind that it didnt affect our lifestyles when it happened. So to all of you complaining that we should all deal with it and get on with our lives, have a heart. What all those hundreds and thousands of people who lost someone are trying to do is deal with it as one large "community"...theres hundreds of families out there that share the SAME loss....
This day will never be forgotten...never...thats something u can put in stone. 10-15 years from now..this day will still be fresh in people hearts and minds. I remember waking up that day by a phone call of my mother frantic on the phone..i was groggy with sleep.and was not believe what i was watching on TV....i seriously thought it was a bad dream. The Twin towers...the place i was taken to visit multiple times, as a child..was no longer there....the MILLIONS of familes who came to visit from other countries, always came to that landmark...New York is known for our beautiful skyline...it now holds an empty spot. So what if we're patriotic now more than before....So what if our security was not tight before this..SO what if the government allowed this to happen...IT HAPPENED>..welcome to AMERICA....theres always faults...we dontlive in a perfect society...even OUR COUNTRY...the SUPERPOWER that we are, we still have our flaws...thats what makes us better......we get hit...get up, dust ourselves off...and come back bigger and better than ever...im rambling on but this is a topic NONE of us should keep quiet about....
May god rest the souls of off those lost...May god give the strength to the families and loved ones of those lost....And may god give us the courage to go on with our lives and face each day with hope......RIP victims of 9-11...
These colors will NEVER run............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6machine (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy*

I will not forget.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (vr6machine)*

To all those who lost someone - I am sorry if you have to read this thread, to see the disrespect that was paid to you here. May God grant you peace on this day, and Godspeed to all those who perished. We will not forget.


----------



## jettaboy2001 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (vr6machine)*









Thank you GOD bless America our home.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*


----------



## GTIcrazy (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Red95Dub)*

This is one of the tall ships at the remembrance today at Corona del Mar State beach in Southern California.


----------



## mtrainTurbo (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (2dot0)*

To the families of those whose lives were lost: We will never forget.
To those who lost their lives: "May angels lead you in." - Jimmy Eat World
TO the terrorists: You have failed spectacularly. Great job, Corky!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
To everyone: lets have a day of peace, love, and comraderie on this sad day.
God bless you all, and God Bless the USA.


----------



## mtrainTurbo (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (mtrainVR6)*

And considering the time of my post, here is my three minutes of silence.
:::

:::

:::

Rest in peace.


----------



## 1.8T Wolfy (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (GMoney)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I feel sad and ashamed for a few of the self-centered,
moronic posters in this thread.
To be numb to and "fed up" with the events of this day,
one must truly possess a dead soul.
Move along and continue with your shallow little lives...
allow the rest of us to remember the sacrifices of one
year ago with a modicum of dignity.








[HR][/HR]​Wow, reading over this thread really bothered me. I agree with G-Money when he says that all that he say bothered him and made him ashamed and sad.
It was said before that we don't always show our love of something until it's in jepordy but there's no better time then the present to show your support.
We should all love our country and be happy for what we all have.
This day is difficult for most of us and I hope that all of you that were directly affected deal with your lose in the best way you can. This year will never be forgotten and I hope 50 years from now we still have the same honor for this day. I feel the same away about Pearl Harbor, most of our younger generation (I'm only 25) knows very little about our nations histroy and that's a sad fact.
God Bless


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

A reminder to all... This forum is for a remembrance of what happened last year, the loved ones lost, and encouragement to continue on stronger than before.
It is *not* and not about revenge, going to war, making jokes, or telling people you are fed up with it. 
While we can all agree to some degree about the sickening commercialism, fair-weather-patriotism, and need for a solution to the problem. We understand and feel some of the disgust. But today, here, now, in this forum... it is not the place to vent about it.
If that's all you have to add, please refrain from posting here. 
Thanks.


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 3:13 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (LangsamKafer)*

I didn't lose anyone on 9.11, but i know people who knew people. my boyfriend's (at the time) father is a NYC Fireman (Engine 304) and i thank God that he wasn't in the city that day. he actually works in queens and when everything happened he was called in immidiately. boy...he had some stories and pictures that made me crumble. and it sucks that everything had to happen this way, but even though i didn't lose anyone close to me or anyone that i knew, i just feel terrible that it had to happen in such a horrific way. and for what reason? there is no ligitimate reason. it sucks. it really sucks. and i thank God that i'm alive everyday and that i will live a long prosperous life. and it's just so sad that none of those people whose lives were innocently taken will ever get the chance to finish up their own lives. makes me very angry, but life goes on. and for the people who have negative things to say about the 9.11 events...think about why the terrorists are the way they are...they do nothing but hate and bash. and they are cowards. so think before you speak about anything negatively. people's lives have changed. tons of babies will grow up never knowing their father or their aunt/uncle or cousins. yeah, people die, but not like this. it is disgusting how for no reason they all had their lives taken away. all they did was wake up in the morning and go to work. God bless everyone and my condolences go out to everyone who lost someone in the attacks that occurred on 9.11. nothing but love here. 
edit: grammar...










[Modified by VBugginW, 3:24 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Sheer Idiocy (VBugginW)*

sorry, i'm speechless - i read this on another site : "“The world will never forget the tragedy that took place. Those attacks were acts of utterly incomprehensible violence which shook us all profoundly. Throughout much of the world, there was a shared feeling of loss." - I will never forget.


[Modified by theflygtiguy, 12:41 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (mtrainVR6)*

My prayers to the families and the fallen victims of this tragic day. GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Red95Dub (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (AXIS)*









This is a very good idea.
Bless america!
Bless VWVORTEX!


----------



## angrydave (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (Clean97GTi)*

No lasting patriotism? We don't have a draft dude. What do you think makes men join the Army here? The college money? Not F'in likely. If you are that disgusted, Canada loves everyone, I hear the process to gain citizenship there is even easier than here. 
This country has ALWAYS come together in times of distress, you mistake the natural diversity of a nation made up of disparate peoples, religions, and ethnicities for a lack of unity. We argue, we disagree, we even dislike each other at times, but when you threaten us as a whole, we ALWAYS come together. I have one brother and two sisters, and at times I have hated each one of the, but if someone threatened them that was gone and out the window. 
This is a country of brothers, and sisters, and if nothing else, we are always there in times of need.


----------



## tifosi2k2 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (angrydave)*

To all who were affected by 9.11.01 
My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Lets remember this day was not only an American tragedy, many people from countless countries perished on that day.
The World Mourns.
A special thank you to all of the firemen, police officers, and Emergency medical personell. Not only in New York , but all across this country. You have the courage to do what many of us don't. Thank you.
On a personal note: My Great Grandmother turns 105 years old today (9.11.02)
The things she has seen in her life.....


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (tifosi2k2)*

My thoughts have been with the survivors, families and victims throughout the day today. 
To quote Bono from a show in NYC not long after the attacks; "May they walk with the angels, and may we see them again. Just not too soon!"
As for the bickering and nit picking:
It's too late
Tonight
To drag the past out into the light
We're one, but we're not the same
We get to 
Carry each other
Carry each other
One...


----------



## banacaspyder (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (tifosi2k2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To all who were affected by 9.11.01 
My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Lets remember this day was not only an American tragedy, many people from countless countries perished on that day.
The World Mourns.
A special thank you to all of the firemen, police officers, and Emergency medical personell. Not only in New York , but all across this country. You have the courage to do what many of us don't. Thank you.
On a personal note: My Great Grandmother turns 105 years old today (9.11.02)
The things she has seen in her life.....







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and.. my great grandma turns 106 in november


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: 9-11 Tribute (elicitvr6)*

First off, I will never, I repeat NEVER forget what the 11th stands for. My heart and prayers go out to those that lost loved ones in the attacks
I am glad that there were many Canadiens who showed support and love for their neighboring country.



[Modified by LangsamKafer, 8:35 AM 9-13-2002]


----------

